# Win 7 Welche Hardware hab ich ?



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. April 2011)

servus,
mein PC ist schon etwas betagt (fast 5 Jahre), deshalb wollte ich zum spielen den Familienlaptop benutzen, der neuer ist, aber nicht zum spielen gekauft wurde, weshalb sich die Frage nach der Hardware stellt. Also: Wie finde ich heraus, welche Hardware in dem Laptop verbaut ist (glaube bei Vista gabs ein prog, dass einem sogar mit einer art Tabelle angezeigt hat, ob aktuelle Spiele noch darauf laufen)  und was muss ich installieren, um Spiele spielbar zu machen? (von Treibern und direct x weiß ich- weiß aber aufgrund der mangelnden Hardwarebezeichnung nicht welche ^^)
thx


----------



## chbdiablo (25. April 2011)

Auf Start - "dxdiag" eintippen und Enter, im dxdiag siehst du dann deinen Prozessor, die Größe deines Arbeitsspeichers und wenn du oben auf Anzeige klickst auch die grobe Bezeichnung deiner Grafikkarte.
Die drei Sachen reichen für eine grobe Diagnose erstmal aus


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2011)

Oder mit dem Tool CPU-Z, da siehst Du die CPU, aber auch bei "graphics" den Grafikchip. Oder Du gibst mal die GENAUE Modellnummer bei google ein (steht idR unter dem Notebook, da steht dann nicht nur zB Acer 5920G, sondern 5920Gmi167HZm oder so was)


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. April 2011)

vielen, vielen dank, also: 4 gb Arbeitsspeicher, i3, ATI Radeon HD5430 - die ersten beiden sind net schlecht, soviel weiß ich schonmal, aber mit Grakabezeichnungen hab ichs net so, taugt die was? ich will unbedingt witcher 2 spielen ^^
edit: Unter den Laptopgrakas ist meine auf Platz 20 von 300, kann also schonmal nicht so schlecht sein. ^^
Ich denke (kühn und mit ganz fest zusammengekniffenen Augen, damit ich die Wahrheit nicht sehe), dass Witcher 2 auf mittleren bis teilweise hohen Details mit 25 fps laufen könnte.
Korrigiert mich, wenn ihr wollt dass ich mich erhänge ^^


reedit:

Die *Spieleleistung* sollte durch die etwas höhere Taktung minimal besser als eine HD 4530 sein. Dadurch sollte man alle aktuellen Spiele (2009) in minimalen Details (knapp) spielen können (ev etwas ruckelig). Crysis lief z.B. mit nicht sehr schönen minimalen Details bei der 4530 mit fast 45 fps (Benchmark). Nur sehr alte Spiele wie Doom3 laufen auch mit hohen Details.

heul -.- Wo ist der Strick?
Das verstehe ich nicht- sie hat auf allen Vergleichsseiten Plätze auf min. Leistungsklasse 3 von 6 - warum hat ist sie dann laut der selben Seite so schlecht?


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2011)

Du meinst bestimmt notebookcheck.com, oder? Klasse 3 ist halt trotzdem nicht "gut", zB Klasse 6 ist für GANZ miese und alte Karten, damit die überhaupt noch in der Liste auftauchen. Und dann musst Du bedenken, dass selbst in Klasse 1 bei Laptops viele der Chips grad mal an eine 100€-Karte für einen richtigen PC wie zB eine AMD 5770 rankommen, die wiederum mittlerweile auch schon nur als "Einstiegsklasse" bezeichnet würde und schon bei aktuellen Spielen in Probleme kommen kann bei mittleren-höheren Details. Die beste Karte in Klasse 2 ist zB nicht mal so gut wie eine Desktop-AMD 5770. Klasse 3 ist dann halt nochmal schwächer. 

Ich hab im Notebook eine 8600m GT, die ist sogar etwas besser als die 5430, aber neuere Spiele kann ich damit auch eher vergessen - nur manche bieten im niedrigsten Modus dank konsolenbasierter Programmierung trotzdem genug FPS. Wenn Du Glück hast, dann reicht das Notebook sogar trotzdem aus, weil Witcher 2 ja auch primär für Konsolen entwickelt wurde und man für die PC-Version das ganze rein grafisch usw. "nur" aufpimt - vlt. ist der niedrigste Detailsmodus also noch grad so nutzbar. Allerdings wird hier http://www.pcgameshardware.de/... von den Entwicklern eine Nvidia 8800 als Minimum genannt, und davon ist eine 5430 weit entfernt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. April 2011)

Hm... das klingt erstmal deprimierend   
Da du nicht weißt, was für einen Laptop ich habe (ich weiß es nämlich nicht    ), ist solch eine Ferndiagnose vlt gewagt, deshalb allgeimein: Kann man Grakas im Laptop tauschen? Denn an und für sich wäre die restliche Hardware ja gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2011)

Wie gesagt: musst halt mal unter das Laptop schauen, da sollte idR ein genauer MOdellname stehen.


Graka tauschen im Laptop geht idR nicht bzw. nur sehr schwer und ist zu 99% auch nicht rentabel, es ist allein schon schwer, an eine (gute) neue Karte ranzukommen. EIne Notebook AMD 4870 zB kostet 200€ und ist immer noch schlechter als eine Desktop 5770. Eine bessere Karte kostet oft schon direkt 400€, und da kriegst Du für das gleiche Geld fast schon nen neuen besseren PC...  

Je nach dem, was Du Dir als Budget vorgestellt hast, würd ich da eher von Deinem alten PC noch irgendwas übernehmen und den PC aufrüsten.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. April 2011)

Dann hilft wohl nur aufrüsten  
Ich stelle mir den Preis/Leistungs PC zusammen (so ähnlich) wie er in der letzten PCG stand, würde aber mein case wiederbenutzen. Auf welche Faktoren muss ich achten? Mein altes Netzteil hat bsp. nur 240 Watt, dürfte also kleiner sein als aktuelle.  
Meine Festplatte ist auch schon alt, passen die Anschlüsse noch, usw usw


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2011)

Selbst wenn die Anschlüsse passen, wäre ne neue HDD besser.

Ganz grob:


Board Sockel AM3 ab 50€
CPU AMD X4 955 ca. 115€
4GB RAM ca. 40€
AMD 6870 ca. 150€
passendes Netzteil zB Cougar oder BeQuiet 450Watt ca 50€
Festplatte 500GB ca. 30€, 1TB ca. 45€
DVD-Brenner ca. 20€

Damit hättest Du schon einen sehr guten "obere Mittelklasse"-PC, wenn Du mehr ausgeben willst, würde ich das bei der Graka tun, wenn Du sparen willst, kann man auch erstmal eine AMD 5770 für nur 100€ nehmen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. April 2011)

Bist du eigentlich jemals offline?  
Naja, mehr als 500 wollte ich nicht ausgeben, nur um dir mein Budget zu offenbaren. 
In der PCG ist von einer: HD 6950 für 240€ die rede - vlt etwas teuer, ist sie empfehlenswert? Und wie viel langsamer (vlt in fps zb in crysis, das verstehe ich) ist die von dir genannte, die eher in meinem Budget liegt.

In PCG ist von CPU Kühler die Rede, für satte 40€ klingt wichtig, ist billiger auch leistungsstark genug?
Inwiefern wäre ne HDD besser, ich hab noch genug Platz auf meiner 250GB, ich will win xp nicht wechseln, es spricht wenig dafür...
Welches Mainboard präzise kannst du empfehlen? PCG: MSI 870A(...) für 75 € aber wenn es schon welche für 50 gibt, y not? Schließlich ist das Mainboard nicht wirklich an der Leistung beteiligt, warum also kein günstigeres..


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2011)

Neu installieren musst Du XP sowieso bei so einem großen Hardwarewechsel, und ne HDD sollte man nach 5 Jahren lieber schonmal langsam in Rente senden. Aber mit "XP nicht wechseln" kann es so oder knapp werden, ich bin nicht sicher, wie und wie gut moderne Boards noch XP unterstützen. 


Guck mal hier in dem Artikel der PCgames: http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Thema-130320/Specials/Gamer-PCs-von-500-bis-1000-Euro-selber-bauen-PCs-fuer-Crysis-Battlefield-und-Co-813277/2/ da Du ja schon ein Gehäuse hast, spartst Du schon mal 30-40e. Der Artikel ist zudem schon über 6-7 Wochen alt, d.h. Board, RAM und HDD sind auch nochmal nen Tick preiswerter. Dann reicht es alles in allem bestimmt für eine AMD 6870. Eine AMD 6950 wäre natürlich besser, aber dann biste vlt. über 500€.

Man muss halt auch schauen, wo man kauft. Wenn man alles beim gleichen Shop kauft, zahlt man nur 1x Versand - aber idR ist bei keinem Shop JEDES der Bauteile "billig".

Ich selber empfehl gern hardwareversand.de, hab Dir mal nen screenshot als Anhang gemacht für eine Beispielkonfiguration, da kommst Du auf ca. 475 Euro. Als CPU-Kühler kannst Du da zB einen Scythe Samurai zz oder Katana 3 nehmen, die kosten ca. 20€, und die sind genausogut wie einer für 40€, nur dass Du halt WENN Du übertaktest nicht ganz so gut kühlen kannst wie mit einem für 40€.

Ich hab Dir da jetzt eine MSI 6870 reinkonfiguriert, an sich gibt es auch bei hardwareversand eine billigere 6870 - leider aber keine Sapphire 6870, die hab ich nämlich - die ist sehr leise, und die kriegst Du woanders wie zB bei caseking.de für 160€ + 4€ Versand. Ne 6950 ist auch nciht viel teurer, aber vlt. bestellst Du die Graka bei einem anderen Shop, da ist hardwareversand manchmal dann doch was teurer - hängt immer vom Einzelfall ab. 

Als Board kannste auch eines für 20€ mehr nehmen - das ist nicht schneller, aber Du hast dann mehr Features und kannst vtl. was besser übertakten.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. April 2011)

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Hilfe.

Folgendes zusammengestellt:
CPU: Phenom II X4 955 (bei PCG steht noch "BE" hinten dran ka was das heißt)

CPU Kühler: Der von dir genannte Samurai 3

Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54

Ram: PCG meint 2 x 2gb ddr1600 für 45€, kann nicht mal ansatzweise welche zu diesem Preis finden und dein Bild nicht vergrößern...

Graka: schwanke ich zwischen den von dir genannten: Sapphire 6870 und 6950 , der Preisunterschied ist gerademal 40 €, aber wie viel schneller ist letztere?  
Auf caseking hat es von letzterer Karte Preisklassen von 190-220 € und alle haben andere Bezeichnungen  
Bei ersteren schwanken die Preise auch, aber alle haben die gleiche Bezeichnung  
Ich hasse Hardware  

Netzteil: Sollte nicht mehr als 40-45€ kosten, bin mir aber bei der Marke unsicher und weiß nicht wie viel Watt es haben soll.

Festplatte: Braucht mein Rechner nicht   aber sind ja nicht teuer.

Gehäuse: Vorhanden, aber ob es passt, wird sich rausstellen müssen.

Hm...
Klingt alles erstmal gut wenn du mir die Detailfragen oben noch beantworten könntest.
Ich komme auf 510€ knapp, aber wird das reichen um Titel wie Crysis 2, the witcher 2, shogun und Konsorten anständig zu spielen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2011)

Wo willste denn bestellen? Das Bid vergrößerst Du am besten per Rechtsklick "in neuem tab öffnen" oder so.

Ich hab einfach preiswertes DDR3-1333 genommen. DDR3-1600 bringt keinen Vorteil - auch "teureres" muss nicht sein.


Bei caseking müsste es die Sapphire 6870 für 160€ geben. Die 6950 wird Dir ca. 10% mehr FPS bringen, also nicht sooo viel mehr.


----------



## usopia (27. April 2011)

nur kurz wegen der Grafik vergrößern: einfach auf das schwarze Feld mit der Bild-Unterschrift klicken.  
Zur Hardware muß man nicht mehr viel sagen, Herbboy hat ja schon alles gut aufgezeigt.


----------



## Arthur-81 (27. April 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> (...)
> Graka: schwanke ich zwischen den von dir genannten: Sapphire 6870 und 6950 , der Preisunterschied ist gerademal 40 €, aber wie viel schneller ist letztere?
> (...)
> 
> Netzteil: Sollte nicht mehr als 40-45€ kosten, bin mir aber bei der Marke unsicher und weiß nicht wie viel Watt es haben soll.



Also ehrlich gesagt würd ich in dem Fall die 40 € "extra" lieber in ein anständiges Netzteil investieren...eines für40€ kann ausreichen, da würd ich aber am wenigsten sparen.


----------



## usopia (27. April 2011)

da muß ich dir Recht geben mit dem NT. So 55,- bis 60,- sollte man _wenigstens_ investieren bei einem Rechner dieser Preisklasse.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. April 2011)

Arthur-81 schrieb:


> > Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:
> >
> >
> > > (...)
> > ...


Ich hab eigentlich nur PCG zitiert, die schrieben: Ein 350-400 Watt Netzteil würde ausreichen und würde einen Preisvorteil von 15-20 € (gegenüber 60) bringen. Aber wenn du meinst, geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. April 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo willste denn bestellen? Das Bid vergrößerst Du am besten per Rechtsklick "in neuem tab öffnen" oder so.
> 
> Ich hab einfach preiswertes DDR3-1333 genommen. DDR3-1600 bringt keinen Vorteil - auch "teureres" muss nicht sein.
> 
> ...


10%... mein großes Ziel sind  the Witcher 2 und BF3 wenn es denn raus ist. Ich muss nicht ALLE Details auf hoch aber, aber... doch, alle   
BF3 ist vlt. mit einem 500€ PC nicht ganz realistisch, aber Witcher2?


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2011)

Beides halte ich sehr wohl für realistisch. Mit ner 6870 kannst Du aktuell alles auf Maximum spielen (außer vltr. die "Ultra"-Grafikmodi von manchem Spiel, der aber eher als "Demo" zu sehen ist und selbst bei superteuren Karten nur mit wenig FPS geht). Ich geh davon aus, dass die noch mind. 1 Jahr jedes Spiel mit Details höher als nur "mittel" schafft.


Eine Karte für 350-400€ ist auch nur ca. 25-35% schneller als eine 6870, also zB wenn Du eh schon 60 FPS hast, hättest Du halt 80. Wenn Du aber nur 30 FPS hast, hättest Du halt ca. 40FPS - was aber den Aufpreis meiner Meinung nach nicht wert ist, ist ja mehr als das doppelte. 

Da würd ich lieber dann, wenn es mal so weit ist, ne neue Karte für 150-200€ kaufen, die dann sicher besser ist eine jetzt-350€-Karte.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. April 2011)

Wirklich erstaunlich. Seinerzeit habe ich mir meinen aktuellen PC für 1100 € selbst zusammengebaut (zweitbeste Hardware auf den Markt), was auch bitter nötig war, denn darauf haben aktuelle Spiele immernoch leicht geruckelt, selbst das fast 1 Jahr alter Oblivion.   
Damals waren viele Spiele enorm Hardwarehungrig.
Heute kriegt man Ruckelfreiheit für 500€, Was für Zeiten.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2011)

Hat sich halt ne Weile nicht sooo viel getan, und "dank" Konsolenportierungen sind vor allem die CPU-Anforderungen recht gering - die meisten Spiele "müssen" halt auch auf Konsole laufen.


Dazu sind RAM und Festplatten saubillig geworden. Und Grakas sind auch in den letzten 4 Monaten stark gesunken im Preis, ne 6870 war Anfang des Jahres noch über 200€, jetzt bei 150€, und bei den anderen Karten sieht es ähnlich aus.


Wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst mit nem guten Board usw. biste halt dann doch eher bei 600€, und wenn Du "zukunftssicherer" sein willst mit Sockel1155 halt nochmal ca. 100€ mehr.


----------



## quaaaaaak (27. April 2011)

zukunftssicher und intel? du machst witze 
wenn du zukunftssicher sein willst, denke ich lohnt sich am ehesten noch zu warten und zu sehen, was der bulldozer bringt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2011)

Ich meinte das jetzt eher im Sinne von "was ist, wenn ich in nem jahr aufrüsten will?" => da wird es mit AM3 wohl nix mehr, mit 1155 aber schon. Aber bis zum Bulldozer dauert es halt noch...


man könnte sich aber ein Board kompatibel zu AM3+ holen, da gibt es auch welche um die 80€ mit nem guten AM3-Chipsatz wie zB dem 880G - is nur aktuell auch schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. April 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> zukunftssicher und intel? du machst witze
> wenn du zukunftssicher sein willst, denke ich lohnt sich am ehesten noch zu warten und zu sehen, was der bulldozer bringt.


Wer


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2011)

So wird die nächste AMD-Prozessorgeneration heißen.


----------



## usopia (28. April 2011)

yepp, und ob Bulldozer oder SandyBridge "zukunftsicherer" sein wird, weiß kein Mensch.


----------



## quaaaaaak (28. April 2011)

> man könnte sich aber ein Board kompatibel zu AM3+ holen, da gibt es auch welche um die 80€ mit nem guten AM3-Chipsatz wie zB dem 880G - is nur aktuell auch schwer zu bekommen.


jep das meinte ich, die verfügbarkeit wird aber immer besser, da die alten revisionen gar nicht mehr ausgeliefert werden. immo ist die sandybridge bei etwas größerem budget sehr gut, kein zweifel. fürs gaming tuts aber immo wenns budget kanpp ist ein amd auch.


> yepp, und ob Bulldozer oder SandyBridge "zukunftsicherer" sein wird, weiß kein Mensch.


stimmt natürlich, aber die geschichte zeigt uns, das amd sockel länger leben als die von intel   
die nächsten intel sockel stehen ja schon fest: 1356 und 2011 da wird sich der mainstream sockel 1155 nicht so arg lange halten können fürchte ich...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. April 2011)

Bei dem von mir ausgesuchten Mainboard steht win 7 only. Scheiße   
Gibts ja wirklich in allen Preisklassen von 60-500€      Ich glaube home premium ist das Basismodell, ist das richtig? Was sollte man dafür bezahlen, auch das gibt es in zig Preisklassen von 60 - 120 hab ich gefunden...
Gibt es ein Board, das meinen CPU unterstützt und noch mit xp läuft? Ich mag xp...


----------



## usopia (28. April 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> ...aber die geschichte zeigt uns, das amd sockel länger leben als die von intel


das stimmt so pauschal auch nicht finde ich, das ändert sich doch immer mal wieder. Wenn ich da an Zeiten denke mit AMD-Sockeln 754, 939, 940, Sockel F...


----------



## Kreon (28. April 2011)

Das hier wäre die richtige Version:
www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp
www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-Premium-inkl-Service/dp/B004Q6D9W0/ref=sr_1_1


----------



## usopia (28. April 2011)

...genau, ein 64 Bit-System sollte es schon sein. Und wenn du XP magst, wirst du Win7 bestimmt noch besser finden.
Und das mit dem Mainboard Win7-only kann eigentlich nicht stimmen. Mir jedenfalls ist kein Board bekannt, welches ein bestimmtes OS benötigt. Du könntest also auch XP weiterverwenden.


----------



## quaaaaaak (28. April 2011)

win 7 only: so ein käse.
obwohl win7 weniger probleme macht als vista(epic fail) kommt es doch auch unter win7 zu stabilitätsproblemen, vor allem bei alten engines(cod:bo bestes beispiel, performace unter win7 20 fps schlechter als xp).
am besten du installierst dir linux   das funktioniert wengstens und wenn du bei windoof bleiben willst muss es ein x64 version sein.


----------

